# Doe feshened on 1/15 with small amt of blood in milk



## GLENMAR (Jan 19, 2013)

He has a few small blood clots when we strain her milk. No trauma to the udder that I know if. 
We are bottle feeding the single buckling. No issues with milking. Udder feels normal. Teats are narrow without a lot of fill.
She is a first freshner.

What should we do next?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone???


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

*The feedstores carry a Mastitis Test Kit, I think they are fairly inexpensive. You could get that and test her to see if it's mastitis.  That's probably what I would do first.

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store...lypage-39963&gclid=CKy_3qTV9bQCFYl7QgodoiEAdg
*


----------



## babsbag (Jan 20, 2013)

I would do the same...test for mastitis using the California Mastitis Test. Then go from there.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok. I will get one today.  thanks


----------



## currycomb (Jan 20, 2013)

if the mastitis test is negative, possibly when you are milking her(i assume you are if filtering the milk)you may be a bit rough in handling the udder, thus causing some bleeding inside. some goats are just tender that way. had a nubian, she had strawberry quick looking milk when we milked her. vet said no big deal for the kids, just would not use it for humans. she may stop bleeding eventually, just depends on the goat.


----------



## Ann114 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not a huge deal. A little bit of blood can mean nothing at all. Kids are tough on mom's udder. 

I don't freak or use the CMT unless there's some swelling, heat, big blood clots, clumped milk, etc. I'd be more worried if she freshened a month ago and there's blood. Five days after freshening? Nah, probably nothing.


----------



## Susyr22 (Feb 7, 2013)

If she tests negative for mastitis I wouldn't worry too much. Is she a heavy milker, does her bag get extreamly tight and full? I have a doe who is such a heavy milker that she almost gets a compacted udder. And sometimes I find small traces of blood in her milk from her capilaries busting from her being so full.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brazy-Creek-Farm/255773294458309


----------

